# Kitchen Counter Pulling Away From Wall



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Alright, I can admit to myself that I am a big guy, but this might give me a complex. I have a 04 28BHS and when I step in front of the kitchen sink, I hear and see the countertop pulling away from the wall. The floor does not seem soft, it flexes slightly, but that is normal. Does anyone know how the cabinet and counter are attached? It looks like only the cabinet is screwed to the floor and the counter is just siliconed to the wall. It is really annoying to hear this ripping sound every time I walk in front of the sink.

Any suggestions for a solution would be appreciated.

Phil


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Phil,

Not to be bad but does it happen when anyone else walks in front of the sink?

The floor would really have to be soft to push the cabinet lower to pull the counter top off the wall.

Maybe gilligan forgot to attach the cabinet to the wall.









Cabinetry is generally attached to the wall for support, though in a trailer it could be both.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Phil,

I probably would have used something stronger than 'annoying' here!









The way most RV's are built (I will assume the Outback is no different), is from the inside out. That is to say the flooring goes down first, then the cabinets and furniture, then the walls, and finally the roof. With that in mind, it would make sense that the cabinets could be bolted to the floor, and not the wall.

Still, they should not be pulling away from the wall. You could tie the cabinets to the wall (be sure it is at a stud) to stop this. If Keystone normally does this, and Gilligan just forgot, I don't know. I would be concerned about the floor though. You say it is not soft, but it should not flex that much!

A call to Keystone about this issue is probably in order.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First empty the cabinets and remove all drawers.

Stand in front of the counter with your liquid nail tube and fill the void but not till it runs out everywhere. Step away and let it sit for a few hours.

While you are waiting get several 1" wood screws and your screw gun. When you go back out look under the counter and put in a few screws to help hold the counter in place.

Finish with a fresh bead of caulk to the top edge of the back splash on the counter.

Should be good to go.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I noticed this on our 04 26 RS as well. I weigh 225, but have a family of 5, and the 26 RS does not have a slide, so there is plenty of traffic in the kitchen area. I just filled it in with caulk so water doesn't get back there. No attempt was made to secure it to the wall since I did not want it pulling at the wall.

Randy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I noticed this on our 04 26 RS as well. I weigh 225, but have a family of 5, and the 26 RS does not have a slide, so there is plenty of traffic in the kitchen area. I just filled it in with caulk so water doesn't get back there. No attempt was made to secure it to the wall since I did not want it pulling at the wall.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]103214[/snapback]​


I agree with Randy. If you screw it to the wall it might just give
you a whole new problem to deal with. I would just stand in front of 
the counter and where it seperates...calk it. If you can stand there for
a few minutes before walking away that might help. The calk will 
start to "set" and then you won't ave to worry about it seperating again.

Remember while traveling your TT needs to be able to flex a little. If it 
didn't you would have cracks everywhere.

Just my .02 
MaeJae


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I noticed this on our 04 26 RS as well. [snapback]103214[/snapback]​


Wow! Our early-'06 26RS kitchen is _*rock solid *_... I believe I've seen the screws attaching it to the wall; I'll look this weekend.

Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never really took notice to our moving at all
I would use some solicone in the gap just to fill up the void
I would not fasten it to the walls so the TT can felexs while being towed
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would call the dealer and see what they say. Maybe walk into a few other Outbacks in their lot to see if the same movement occurs. Maybe check under the counter to see if there are screws missing. I would check to ensure it is ok to attach to the wall before doing so.

Thor


----------

